# Air Rifles & Pellet Guns



## petem1 (Mar 13, 2010)

I would like to know whether it is legal to bring an air rifle or pellet gun from the U.S. into Mexico.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I really don't know. Air rifles can be purchased here, but I wouldn't want to travel with one and tempt the fates.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

What he said...

Leave your pellet gun there. Buy a new one here...


----------

